# Switching Foods



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Tucker, my new baby came to me eating Nutro Natural Choice Small Breed Puppy food. I'm really not too crazy about the ingredients in this food. I would like to switch him to one of the Taste of the Wild formulas. Anyone familiar with this food?


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm also liking what I've read about Ziwipeak on here. Can anyone tell me how you switch to this? I know it's like a jerky food instead of kibble so I wonder how Tucker would take to it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady took to it immediately but not all dogs do. The directions say to switch them over to the food over five days. After three days I had fully switched Lady over since her stool was firm. You can use the contact option off their website to send them an email requesting a sample. They sent an 8 ounce bag for free. This would allow you to see if your dogs likes it before investing in a bigger bag.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh thanks!! I'll do that & see how he likes it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Taste of the Wild was recently involved in the serious Diamond recall a few months back. I would not feed any food that is created or manufactured by Diamond. 

I do love Ziwipeak. Toby has been on it for a couple months now... I have seen great results! His coat is think, he has a healthy appetite (before he never wanted to eat), and his poos are tiny and odorless. It really has made a difference. I would recommend it to anyone. 

Ask for the venison formula- it is less rich and makes for an easier transition. It took my only a few days to switch Toby. His stools were loose for a couple days, then they were solid and good, so I took him off his other food sooner than recommended. 

Make sure Tucker is fed double what an adult his weight would eat. Puppies need more calories so, since they are growing.

If you have any questions about ZP or feeding, feel free to ask or PM me! I love talking about it- I call it the miracle food!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I had no idea about the recall so I sure won't be using any if those foods!! ZP seems to be awesome so I'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

My dog was on Nutro Ultra for 5 years before I really realized it wasnt the best :/ The manager of a local Petco and I had a long talk about how Nutro used to be a good company but their quality has declined. I just switched her to Acana and Im planning on using Ziwipeak as a topper starting next week. I definitely encourage your switch to Ziwipeak!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I requested the sample & asked for the venison. I also located a store near me that sells it!! Hopefully the switch will go well!!


----------

